# Can't Believe I Did That!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry about the shoe but thanks for the chuckle about the rolled up newspaper. Nothing like a puppy to make you sit up and take notice when things get "too quiet".


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, quiet is almost always bad with a puppy!! Learned that the hard way....


----------

